# Battled AJs all morning



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Was pretty tired and sore, so I had to take a day before posting this report. Launched out and fished around Henderson State Park in Destin Saturday morning. Caught a mixed bag of live bait after the second sand bar and started fishing. Once I got to my first spot, I free lined a bait, and it got smashed right away. Fought the fish for 10 minutes then the hook pulls. After about 3 hours of stolen baits, broken tackle, and pulled hooks, I finally caught my first keeper AJ from the kayak. Measured right at 30", but I'll take it. I had 8 other good battles, but this was the only AJ I was able to land. I couldn't tell you what the other fish were since I didn't get to see them, but a lot shot back down to the bottom. I'm guessing either AJs or Sharks, but I did have two that ran out more than down. Could have had a king or two on there, but we'll never know.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice! A keeper aj is always a battle! Let alone in the yak?? Way to go man! Quite the accomplishment, now you are ready for next time! Beef up the tackle and hold on!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun, nice AJ for the dinner table.

Yes indeed, ya need to beef up your tackle & sharpen those hooks.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good report.  Great photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report!!! Good deal on the AJ!!!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Awesome report. How much line do you cast out when freelining a bait like that?


----------



## Set_the_Hook (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome catch man! I went out to Henderson Sat afternoon but the winds were crazy and the surf was up pretty good.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

GAjohn said:


> Awesome report. How much line do you cast out when freelining a bait like that?


I mixed it up between a 100' and a little more. The fish didn't seem to mind the amount I let out, but the bait fish liked having more line out. I could tell if a bite was coming because the bait would get very active.

I would have loved to fight the fish on my bigger rods that I brought out, but I honestly got more bites on the free lined fish on the lighter tackle. I pulled the hooks on the ones I fought with my stout rods. I'll try sharpening the hooks, and I'm always open for suggestions.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

superchua said:


> I mixed it up between a 100' and a little more. The fish didn't seem to mind the amount I let out, but the bait fish liked having more line out. I could tell if a bite was coming because the bait would get very active.
> 
> I would have loved to fight the fish on my bigger rods that I brought out, but I honestly got more bites on the free lined fish on the lighter tackle. I pulled the hooks on the ones I fought with my stout rods. I'll try sharpening the hooks, and I'm always open for suggestions.


And the baitfish just swim their way down I guess? I'll have to try this next time I'm out


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like quite the workout.....one of these days I'll head offshore and experience the thrill....GT


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

GAjohn said:


> Awesome report. How much line do you cast out when freelining a bait like that?


They don't swim all the way to the bottom, but probably 20' or so. They swim differently hooked through the nose compared to the tail.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

I fished that same area on Sunday and came up empty. I did see a huge school of AJ's, but they would never commit to my Spro jig. Good report!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Eggcellant, nice catch!
I need to get down there soon.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nice*

Good Job with the AJ:thumbup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report/ Thanks for posting. Love to battle them AJ's in a yak !! :thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Guyman (Feb 9, 2014)

Very new to the sport do you guys have any tips? 
I have an ocean kayak prowler 13 planning on going 
Off shore and giving it a try any suggestions or tips thanks!


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Guyman said:


> Very new to the sport do you guys have any tips?
> I have an ocean kayak prowler 13 planning on going
> Off shore and giving it a try any suggestions or tips thanks!


Pretty broad topic but here are a few if you are new to Gulf fishing out of a kayak:
1) Make sure all your safety equipement are setup (VHF, PFD, whistle) as well as being able to launch and return in surf and be able to recover from a flip. Also, let someone know your float plan before you go out.
2) Watch the wind and weather. Pick a calm day to go out for the first time. You can go out on wind and surf, but it will take a little more experience to be successful in these conditions
3) Make sure you have the right gear as well as knowing how to properly setup your lines (knots, tackle, etc). You should have a sonar and gps. You can fish without these, but you will be limited to trolling around looking for surface activity. Spend some time thinking about what gear you will bring, how you will use it, and where you will set it up on your kayak (livewell, cooler, tackle bag/box).

You are going to use similar techniques when you fish from a boat, so start with those and adjust. Good luck


----------



## YakATech (May 20, 2014)

Awesome! Was there a few weeks ago, had something drag me in to structure that I never could turn! Also caught a nice snapper that I couldn't get a picture due to a failure of my fish grips. Don't want anything too specific if you don't want to publish any secrets, do you use a light wire when targeting reef fish? I had good luck using 20+ lb wire but just wondering? Hope those AJs you left behind don't have a sore lip in a couple days! Were the charter boats covering it up out there yet? Or does that start saturday!


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

YakATech said:


> Awesome! Was there a few weeks ago, had something drag me in to structure that I never could turn! Also caught a nice snapper that I couldn't get a picture due to a failure of my fish grips. Don't want anything too specific if you don't want to publish any secrets, do you use a light wire when targeting reef fish? I had good luck using 20+ lb wire but just wondering? Hope those AJs you left behind don't have a sore lip in a couple days! Were the charter boats covering it up out there yet? Or does that start saturday!


No, I use 50lbs Flouro with longer leaders, but this day, I was using wire because I was hoping to catch more toothy fish. I don't think the fish minded the wire since i had some love active baits, but it seems to make a difference with frozen bait. I do better with flourocarbon. I had a couple setups with just flouro and a hook, but I remember those got cut off once the fish got me back into the structure.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

superchua said:


> Pretty broad topic but here are a few if you are new to Gulf fishing out of a kayak:
> 1) Make sure all your safety equipement are setup (VHF, PFD, whistle) as well as being able to launch and return in surf and be able to recover from a flip. Also, let someone know your float plan before you go out.
> 2) Watch the wind and weather. Pick a calm day to go out for the first time. You can go out on wind and surf, but it will take a little more experience to be successful in these conditions
> 3) Make sure you have the right gear as well as knowing how to properly setup your lines (knots, tackle, etc). You should have a sonar and gps. You can fish without these, but you will be limited to trolling around looking for surface activity. Spend some time thinking about what gear you will bring, how you will use it, and where you will set it up on your kayak (livewell, cooler, tackle bag/box).
> ...


Great advice ^^^
I'll add to this and would make it number safety rule #1, especially for a newbie. The buddy system is used in high risk sports for a reason,

1) Find an experienced mentor, have a buddy to both help in an emergency and give pointers.


----------

